# World's Dirtiest Hotels



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Tripadvisor.com has a list of the dirtiest hotels in the world, based on member comments. Go here to check it out.


----------



## Mad2012 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jan said:


> Tripadvisor.com has a list of the dirtiest hotels in the world, based on member comments. Go here to check it out.


According to that list, UK will have to improve...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Wait I don't understand this topic. There are different hotel categories and of course, the dirtiest hotels should be none other than the ones catering for budget travellers or backpackers, am I right ?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol. The UK is on a roll


----------



## Guest89 (Aug 16, 2008)

9/10 are in the in the UK. I am surprised. They must have forgotten to hire cleaning staff.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Skyprince said:


> Wait I don't understand this topic. There are different hotel categories and of course, the dirtiest hotels should be none other than the ones catering for budget travellers or backpackers, am I right ?


Even those cheap Hotels are supposed to be clean. That is what you should expect in a developed country.

But from my own experience, UK is much dirtier than Germany, Switzerland, Austria or Scandinavia.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Let's be honest, hotels in the UK aren't dirtier than in the rest of Europe. Tripadvisor.com is very popular among British travelers and they just show their discontent about their hotels. I remember, that there were another survey on tripadvisor.com, where the British said, that the worst cuisine were in London. So don't take this survey very seriously!


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

This list is just for hotels in Europe. There's a list of regions on the right side.

That said, I checked some of the Canadian ones. How the hell do these places stay open? xD


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Geborgenheit said:


> Let's be honest, hotels in the UK aren't dirtier than in the rest of Europe.


They are.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

i thought this thread was about hotels that offered hookers..:lol:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

The problem I have seen in some old British houses (and trains) is that still have the flowery interior of decades ago. It's most likely not the cleanest.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> They are.


Mamma mia !


----------

